# Commercial Floor Layers - Melbourne



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Our client, an AUSTRALIAN BASED COMMERCIAL FLOORING COMPANY is looking for floor layers.

The successful applicants will be strong, fit and motivated. You will need to be fully experienced in the installation of all commercial carpets and vinyl's as well as being competent in the preparation of sub-floors. References to prove your history will be required.

Our client is a registered 457 Employer Sponsor and are offering people a chance to come to Australia on a 4 year working visa with the option of applying for permanent residency during the 4 year 457 visa term.

RUMUNERATION - will be AU$55,000 base salary, for the trial period which will be reviewed yearly during the 4 year period. Overtime will be available and you will also be entitled to 4 weeks annual leave, sick pay and 9% superannuation. You will be provided with a fully maintained work van, tools, uniform and a mobile phone for work use. The employer will also be hiring an apprentice who will be teamed up to work alongside you under your supervision.

The location is approximately 35 kilometres from Melbourne City centre.

*PLEASE NOTE: APPLICANTS FROM NON ENGLISH SPEAKING COUNTRIES WILL REQUIRE AN AVERAGE IELTS SCORE OF 7.5 TO BE CONSIDERED.*

Applicants will need to apply by email to Paramount Resourcing, Louth, Lincolnshire, UK by sending a Letter of Application and a current CV.


----------



## Rigby14 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Floor layer*

Hello Norman, I've came across your post looking for a commercial floor layer to be based in Australia I am really interested in a move over there but can't help but notice that it was posted quite some time ago.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

*Floor Layers*

Hi Carl,

Yes, I had over 30 applications, which were whittled down to 4, 2 of whom are completing their trial periods this week as it happens.

I'll post on here, if they decide to take any more on.

Cheers



Rigby14 said:


> Hello Norman, I've came across your post looking for a commercial floor layer to be based in Australia I am really interested in a move over there but can't help but notice that it was posted quite some time ago. If it is still open for applicants let me know as I feel as if I would be a good candidate for the job.
> Cheers Carl rigby


----------



## Rigby14 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok yeah I'll keep an eye out for the future nice one.


----------

